# Carpet Plants



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

Was just wondering which types of carpet plant does not require Co2 to grow. Was thinking of getting some glosso and HC but they both require Co2 to grow beautifully. Any ideas?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Glosso DOES NOT NEED CO2 to grow well . You will need to provide a carbon source by using Flourish Excel or Metricide 14 though. You will need at least 2 WPG for good growth and EI dose. I've got LOTS available. I'll sell you a very large portion for $10. PM me if interested !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive grown Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) without Co2.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

mm dwarf hairgrass might be my second type of plant for my iwagumi setup


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Ive also been interested in growing some sort of carpet for my tank, not trying to highjack the thread at all  can glosso grow well with lots of tannins in the water? Does it have any affect on it?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Luc said:


> Ive also been interested in growing some sort of carpet for my tank, not trying to highjack the thread at all  can glosso grow well with lots of tannins in the water? Does it have any affect on it?


Tannis lowers the pH, Glosso grows the best between a pH of 5.0 - 7.0. i.e. Lower pH. Its ideal for Tannis to be present in the water column when growing Glosso. Keep in mind Co2 will lower the pH as well.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

How Would you secure it without damaging the plant ?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can seperate and individually plant each node in the substrate (very time consuming) or plant a chain of nodes (anchored on 1 side) in the substrate (easier to achieve but not as aesthetically pleasing ).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Im assuming it melt's really easily ?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Glosso is not prone to "melt", but any plant will wither away if not provided with sufficient nutrients.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've been growing glosso at less than 1.5 Watts per gallon (2x21w twister cfl), but its been on co2 off and on. I am right on the limit of having sufficient light for it. However with my lighting being so low, it needs co2 to grow slowly and it will survive on metricide only. However no metricide/co2 and it does start to die off, but this may not be the case if my lighting was just a little bit more.

However it is very hard to balance the lighting for carpeting plants without some sort of carbon source, reason being is the lighting in the upper reaches of the tank will also be increased. If the lighting is too high for other plants, and there is no co2 injected, or metricide, what happens is algae is able to utilize the light and nutrients the plants aren't taking up. With nano tanks, this issue is less extreme due to the short tank heights.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I've done glosso with no ferts or carbon source before. It grew extremely slow though.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

long story short glosso needs some sort of co2 to grow


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

deocare said:


> long story short glosso needs some sort of co2 to grow


Just to clarify....... Glosso does best when a *carbon source* is supplemented (which can be provided by CO2 injection) !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

